# This looks fun...



## Medvedya (Apr 5, 2005)

http://www.jitterbugball.com


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

wow sounds like a good laugh........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow  Thats opened my eyes to just how weird the word "Twelfth" is.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

i suppose it is if you think about it........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2005)

hey we aint had "guests" in a while.........


----------



## Medvedya (May 4, 2005)

And they're history too! 

Yet another little brat messing about on the computers in their school library. 

Anyway, I think I'm going book some tickets for this - should be good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

> Yet another little brat messing about on the computers in their school library



do you mean CC??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

I wouldnt be seen dead in a library


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

so you would be seen alive in one??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

No.


----------



## eoin (May 25, 2005)

Twelfth is a very funny word. Anyway excellent site. Have you guys really posted 13 thousand times. WOW that amazing!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Wow, put that way 13 thousand sound like a heck of a lot! 

Anyway, welcome to the site 8) I believe you are the first Irishman on here! 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 22, 2005)

hey everyone...i wonder if u could help me. My boyfriend has a real passion for WWII aircraft and i was just wondering if you know of any displays or airshows in or near the london area that might be happening soon?
thank you!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 22, 2005)

Which country are you in? If you're in England there's Flying Legends at Duxford on the 9th and 10th July


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Theres a Duxford flying legends show soon - more information at http://duxford.iwm.org.uk/server/show/nav.00d004 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 22, 2005)

Looking at that, what's a SAAB B17?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 22, 2005)

doesn't look too bad, did it see any combat?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

All ive found out was that it was a dive bomber/light bomber. Still looking for more information. It seems to have an interesting undercarriage arrangement.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for that CC, the undercarriage looks like it just folds straight up


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah, to form some sort of nacelle. I found a great site about Swedish aircraft the other day but I cant find it any more


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks guys - you've been really helpful


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Youre welcome! 8)


----------

